# Gecko alert.



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Well sort of........How does one get rid of a stray Gecko in the bathroom?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DonMarco said:


> Well sort of........How does one get rid of a stray Gecko in the bathroom?


Leave it there. It will either move on of its own accord or stay & eat the mossies for you!


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

pick it up with the dustpan and place it outside...

Or, call the local animal control. LOL


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

xabiaxica said:


> Leave it there. It will either move on of its own accord or stay & eat the mossies for you!


Exactly!


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

xabiaxica said:


> Leave it there. It will either move on of its own accord or stay & eat the mossies for you!


Just what I was thinking. Closed the door and leaving the window and fly screen open over night. Just hope his mates are not coming to visit.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

MataMata said:


> Exactly!


Pick it up with your fingers and carefully place it outside. 

Steve


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

I lived in Guam a few decades ago, and according to Chamorro tradition, Geckos are good luck. They are harmless and will move on their own. But, they do a good job of getting rid of any insects.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> Pick it up with your fingers and carefully place it outside.
> 
> Steve


I'm quick but I can't perform miracles.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Phil Squares said:


> I lived in Guam a few decades ago, and according to Chamorro tradition, Geckos are good luck. They are harmless and will move on their own. But, they do a good job of getting rid of any insects.


All the same, I don't really like the thought that it might move into the bedroom. Do you think a no entry sign would do the trick?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Leave it.m they eat flies spiders etc. Aa


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Love them, don't worry me at all. Spiders are my main scare.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Picking it off the wall might be fun - they stick like - well - you know...


----------

